

Reddit's all good except - mikecoon
http://itscommonsensestupid.blogspot.com/2007/11/reddit-is-all-good-except.html

======
MikeAlley
The New York Times had a great article on cumulative advantage a few months
back.

This is something to think about in terms of generating interest in any
startup you might be involved with (namely being prepared when your chance
comes). The snowball effect is phenomenal but keep in mind it can work in both
directions.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/15/magazine/15wwlnidealab.t.h...](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/15/magazine/15wwlnidealab.t.html)

